# Rock Shox SID Worldcup Blackboxx anpassen



## reijada (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Da ich ja zur Zeit ein Raven Carbon für meine Tochter aufbaue und bereits eine SiD Worldcup montiert habe, wollte ich mal nach Tipps für die Einstellung speziell für Kinder (30-X KG) fragen.

Ich stelle es mal hier ein, und nicht im Tech Talk, da es ja speziell für Kinderbikes angepasst sein soll. 

Die Gabel hat Dual Air, heißt mit ein bisschen probieren sollte man da schon eine angemessene Ferderung hinbekommen. 
Nur Hinsichtlich der Dämpfung, bzw. des Öls bin ich überfragt. 
Muss man es überhaupt wechseln, und wenn ja gegen welches.
Es gibt ja Unmengen an verschiedenen Gabelölen. 
Schon mal danke...


----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2017)

Mit 5wt Federgabelöl aus dem Motorrad-Zubehör-Bereich kommst schon gut hin. Damit lässt sich die Gabel stark Richtung gute Funktion bei 30-50kg schieben. Leider kenne ich die Gabel nicht, deswegen kann ich dir keine weiteren Optimierungstips geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (22. Januar 2017)

Hab heute mal vorm Kamin gegoogelt. 
Gibt sogar von Rock Shox ein W2,5 Gabelöl. 
Es handelt sich um diese Gabel. 
26er WC  Schnellspannachse, Dual Air.


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2017)

2,5wt wird schon recht dünn, mit dem 5wt funktioniert das gut. 

Wenn du die Gabel nochmals herzeigst, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich so eine neue Sid noch nie zerlegt oder optimiert habe. ;-)


----------



## reijada (23. Januar 2017)

Ok, dann werd ich das mit dem 5W probieren, hab ja noch Zeit. 
Von Rock shox ist das auch gar nicht so teuer. 
Mit "Gabel nicht kennen," dachte ich dass du den genauen Typ der SID nicht kennst und das meinst. 
Da bewirken Bilder ja manchmal Wunder. Mein Fehler. 
Danke schon mal, vielleicht hat es ja schon jemand gemacht. 
Vielleicht stelle ich die Frage mal im Tech Talk Federung!?


----------



## reijada (31. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Druck variiert.
In beiden Kammern hab ich nur ca 10-12 PSI drin, damit ist die schon ordentlich weich.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Öl überhaupt einen großen Unterschied macht.
Dazu den rebound komplett offen, also schnell, sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Roelof (1. Februar 2017)

Bau sie ein, setz deinen Zwerg drauf und schau mal, wie groß der Sag ist. Und dann lass ihn mal einen Randstein runter Rollen. 

Bei dem niedrigen Druck hast du außerdem keinerlei Progression. Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht...


----------



## reijada (1. Februar 2017)

das mit dem draufsetzen geht noch nicht da das Rad noch nicht zusammengebaut ist, hab nur die Gabel im Rahmen.
Ich werd das mit dem Öl auf jeden Fall machen, welchen Luftdruck würdest du bei geändertem Öl vorschlagen.
Die Gabel fühlt sich aber schon so recht gut an, was meinst du genau mit Progression?
Hab natürlich noch nicht viel mit den Luftdruckkammern rumgespielt.


----------



## Roelof (1. Februar 2017)

Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass du es dir zutraust, eine Gabel abstimmen zu können, sobald du dich etwas link oder rechts der verfügbaren Anleitungen und Manuals bewegst?? Weil genau das hast du vor. Eine Gabel für ein Gewicht abzustimmen, für die sie nicht ausgelegt ist. 

Du solltest dir einmal grundsätzlich über die Funktionsweise einer Federgabel Gedanken machen und darüber wie sich dein herumbasteln auf deren Funktion auswirkt. Darum rate ich dir dringend, die Gabel im derzeitigen Setup zu testen, damit du auch wirklich siehst, WAS du hast, und WAS du änderen möchtest, denn momentan wirkt es für mich (bitte nicht bös sein, wenn ich das so direkt sage) als suchst du dir aus 5 Ecken die verfügbaren Informationen zusammen und bildest dir aus fremden Wissen eine Meinung, zu der du hier eine Bestätigung oder Korrektur suchst. Es ist wesentlich zielführender für dich, wenn du wirklich am Rad, an der Gabel arbeitest und versuchst, vom Ist-Zustand zu optimieren. Alles andere ist reines "was-wäre-wenn"-herumgeplänkel. 

Mit Progression meine ich das Verhärten der Gabel, der Anstieg der notwendigen Kraft zur Komprimierung der Federgabel bei zunehmenden Einfedern. Je mehr Federweg du ausnutzt, desto mehr solltest du dich drauf stützen müssen. Bei dem niedrigen Luftdruck glaub ich dir sofort, dass sich die Gabel bei offener Zug- und Druckstufe sehr "weich" anfühlt. Aber das macht noch keine gute Einstellung aus. Die sackt dir auch unter dem Kindergewicht ziemlich sicher weg.


----------



## reijada (2. Februar 2017)

Bis jetzt hab ich die Gabel für 10 min kurz mit verschiedenen Drücken durchgetestet, ohne dass ein Laufrad verbaut ist.
Natürlich werde ich das wenn das Bike fertig ist alles abstimmen, das mache ich zusammen mit einem Freund der genau wie ich seine Räder selbst zusammenbaut.
Gabel ist halt Neuland für mich. Was ich vorher lese mache ich nachher (hoffentlich) nicht falsch.
Vorher wird ein Service gemacht und auf das von dir empfohlene 5WT umgeölt.
Fahrwerke an sich sind übrigens kein Neuland für mich, mein anderes Hobby sind Autos im allgemeinen und deren "Tuning" im speziellen.


----------



## Linipupini (3. Februar 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Fahrwerke an sich sind übrigens kein Neuland für mich


Dann sollte man den Begriff: progressive Kennline aber kennen. Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (3. Februar 2017)

Wusste ich dass das kam...
Grundsätzlich weiß ich das, bei  (KFZ ) Federn von Aftermarketherstellern sind das meist Progressive, heißt mit stärkerer Einfederung härter werdende.
Bei Serienfedern ist das eher degressiv.
Und da ich nicht wusste ob man dies 1:1 von einer Stahlfeder auf eine Luftfeder beziehen kann...
Bei der nächsten Frage werde ich mich natürlich ausführlicher artikulieren, wusste ja nicht dass hier jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird.
Wer an seinem Auto ein einstellbares Gewindefahrwerk verbaut hat, und mit einstellbar meine ich nicht die Höhe, der kann daran auch viel Verschlimmbessern.
Ich fahre seit fast 30 Jahren etliche Fahrwerksvarianten, auch welche mit Zug/Druckstufenverstellung allerdings habe ich da ( bis auf eine Ausnahme) die Finger von gelassen.
Und das gleiche gilt auch für Federgabeln, bisschen mit den Drücken gespielt, klar, aber geöffnet oder umgeölt hab ich bisher tunlichst unterlassen wenn sie Einwandfrei funktionierten.
Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, wenn das Bike soweit zusammengesteckt ist wird , wie von Roelof empfohlen umgeölt getestet und eingestellt.
Dazu noch mal kurz eine Frage:

Wie wirkt sich eine Erhöhung oder Absenkung der eigentlich vorgesehenen Ölmenge aus?


----------



## KIV (3. Februar 2017)

Die Goldwaage steht bei der Pupsi-Fischfamilie immer parat, mach Dir nix draus.

Zum Thema: Unser Junior fährt ne handelsübliche Fox-Gabel (Float 32), die mit sehr niedrigem Druck mE hervorragend funktioniert. Ich wüsste nicht, warum das bei Deiner Gabel so sehr anders sein sollte.
Etwas dünnflüssigeres Öl müsste zu schnelleren Ansprechverhalten und ebenso schnellerem Rückfedern führen. Das Teil wird ja sicher nicht sofort zum Pogo-Stick...


----------



## Linipupini (3. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Die Goldwaage steht bei der Pupsi-Fischfamilie immer parat


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2017)

Die Ölmenge muss passen, bitte schau dazu auf die Homepage von Sram. 

Zu wenig und die Gabel schlägt an bzw. der Lockout funktionieren nicht, zu viel und du kannst die Gabel nicht ohne Sauerei zusammen bauen.


----------



## reijada (4. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn eine Pupsi-Fischfamilie?

Egal...

Das mit der Float hört sich doch gut an, wie schon geschrieben geht die SiD auch momentan schon recht gut,
ob die dann auf Block geht werde ich bei Zeiten anpassen.
Hab von Roloef ein Video von seinem Sohn bekommen, wo man schön das Einfedern nach einem kleinen Drop sehen kann. 
Ölstände werden dann nach der Sram Anleitung befüllt!
Hab den rebound komplett offen, die Gabel hebt beim plötzlichen ausfedern nicht mal ab.
Ich denke dass sie das mit dem 5WT aber macht und der rebound etwas geschlossen werden kann.
Interessant wird auch der hydraulische Lockout... alles Neuland.
So ich geh jetzt Carbon laminieren...aber nicht fürs bike


----------



## reijada (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Habe eben bei einem Freund die Gabel umölen lassen.
Incl Service,  neue Abstreifringe etc.
Ist jetzt 5WT drin, 96ml Lt Angabe.
Die Gabel ist jetzt wesentlich härter als vor dem Upgrade.
Anfangs waren 100ml eingefüllt, da war sie noch härter.
Ab Werk war allerdings wesentlich weniger Öl vorhanden.
Wieviel Öl kann ich noch entnehmen damit die Gabel so sensibel anspricht wie gewünscht.
Selbst mit minimalem Luftdruck ist sie jetzt viel zu hart.
Außerdem wurde der federweg auf 80 mm getravelt. 
Wenn die Gabel aber zB mit 35/35psi befüllt ist, hat sie trotzdem unbelastet 100mm??  
Lt Detailzeichnung gab es zwei Varianten wo der Spacer montiert werden kann, sollte aber an der richtigen Stelle sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. Mai 2017)

Die Ölmenge sollte nicht so viel Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten haben. Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich es nicht besser hin bekomme: schick mir die Gabel mal zu, ich schau es mir an. ;-) Wenn du Bock drauf hast, meld dich...
LG


----------



## reijada (19. Mai 2017)

Schreibe dir per WA


----------



## ccpirat (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte genau diese Gabel auch mal.
Sie war bei mir auch auf 80 getravelt und dadurch total hart und sprach schlecht an.
Ich hab dann den Spacer auf 100mm rausgenommen und sie war perfekt.

Hatte damals den Eindruck, das der Spacer die Luftkammer negativ beieinflusst...


----------



## reijada (22. Mai 2017)

So wird es wohl auch sein...

Da ich inzwischen mal was mit dem Ölstand getestet habe, ohne erfolg, bin ich sicher dass der Spacer die Ursache ist. 
Wird wieder entfernt, werde berichten


----------



## Roelof (1. Juni 2017)

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten??


----------



## Roelof (1. Juni 2017)

Wir haben letztes Wochenende auch die Federgabel gewechselt. Statt der silbernen SID Race werkt nun eine weiße SID mit Wordcup-Carbon-Krone im KOBA. An den Innerein habe ich nichts geändert, lediglich Ölstand für noch okay befunden und Luftdruck aufs aktuelle Gewicht angepasst.


----------



## reijada (4. Juni 2017)

Nein, aber die Gabel ist wieder mit dem Patenonkel der zukünftigen Fahrerin unterwegs. 
Der spacer kommt wieder raus, die 100mm bleiben also.


----------

